

Y Combinator community to improve ideas - daiearth22

I found YC community where people were helping each other to improve idea or proto. Does anyone remember URL?
======
minimaxir
It was Idea Sunday:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Idea%20Sunday&sort=byPopularit...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Idea%20Sunday&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

It was killed, with good reason.

